# Suggestions for NEMA/IP rating



## Randallman (Jul 6, 2012)

In my last post I talked about a small bench top machine that dispenses methanol and that the controls and plumbing shared the same confined space and should a leak occur this could be a potential point of ignition from the controls components. To be on the safe side I would like to re configure the controls to live in a separate enclosure as well as the plumbing components. This would be next generation machine, I don't think I need to go to explosion proof enclosures so long as I have isolated the methanol plumbing circuits from the controls. I will seal off any wire through holes from the electrical enclosure to the plumbing enclosure, the NFPA 79 for machinery is not very clear on this except using separate enclosures. The plumbing enclosure should have an exhaust fan to evacuate any fumes should a leak occur, and a fan exhaust flow switch to insure the fan is running otherwise the control power is not able to come on, all this would have to be done with control reliability in mind.

What NEMA rating on these enclosures would one recommend.

Any Thoughts


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Wired some class 1 div 1 .pulled out old wires from underground raceways, and even with seal offs. Had gasoline in pipe runs. Pumps leaked.not cause they were supposed to. Aged equip. Leaks. I would wire everything from boxes to fitting rated hazardous class 1 div 1. Not cause it costs more, but could save lives.


----------

